

Android's Log.wtf Method - chuinard
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/util/Log.html#wtf(java.lang.String, java.lang.Throwable)

======
BoppreH
See also:

    
    
      public static boolean isUserAMonkey()
    
      Returns "true" if the user interface is currently being messed with by a monkey.
    

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/ActivityM...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/ActivityManager.html#isUserAMonkey\(\))

~~~
jnhnum1
This is related to
[http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/monkey.h...](http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/monkey.html),
where you can actually test your user interface with a pseudo-monkey.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Also related to that:
<http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Monkey_Lives.txt> (how a similar
tool was used on the original Macintosh)

~~~
JulianMorrison
And this explains isUserAMonkey()

 _Bill Atkinson came up with the idea of defining a system flag called
"MonkeyLives" (pronounced with a short "i" but often mispronounced with a long
one), that indicated when the Monkey was running. The flag allowed MacPaint
and other applications to test for the presence of the Monkey and disable the
quit command while it was running, as well as other areas they wanted the
Monkey to avoid. This allowed the Monkey to run all night, or even longer,
driving the application through every possible situation._

------
wallflower
See also :)

android.glitz

[http://groups.google.com/group/android-
developers/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/android-
developers/browse_thread/thread/3e7d0716e2d29605/f8fae650be9bcbc7)

------
daleharvey
I like the description

    
    
        What a Terrible Failure
    

adb lolcat was another andoid easter egg that made me laugh

------
eLobato
Lol, funny fact is that I have been collaborating with dpkg team in Debian and
they created an identical function in C to report ANY error condition. I've
read a lot of //D'OH and //ROFLMAO comments in rhythmbox source code so I
guess this is pretty common over open source devs within the Linux community!

------
jnhnum1
Another gem:
[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/hardware/Sens...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/hardware/SensorManager.html#GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_I)
gives a gravity constant, on the death star, in imperial units...

~~~
ben1040
I was too busy cracking up at GRAVITY_THE_ISLAND, defined as 4.815162, to
notice the Death Star reference.

------
mahmud
instead of cutesy shit like that, how about documenting stuff like customizing
input methods. the SoftKeyboard sample doesn't have a single usage datum
online. I, ahem, googled it. How do I enable a custom keyboard for just one
text entry widget?

oops, didnt mean to interrupt the cute fest with actual question. fucking
morons.

